# What happened to my Sense of Humor?



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't know what happened to my sense of humor. Its always been a tool for me in the past to handle social situations well and with confidence. Without it I'm always in such a bad mood and can't handle any stressful situation social or not. Just today someone told me that I'm always in a bad mood and they never see me smile. But thats not me! I've been so frickin serious, dull and boring lately. I love my sense of humor and without it I don't feel like me. I love that feeling of knowing your funny. I love that rush of confidence you get when you feel the admiration, the acceptance and connection from others when you spontaneously create humor out of nowhere. I haven't felt this in a long time. I haven't felt like myself.

Life is suppose to be fun, I'm suppose to be happy. Why is it so hard for me to bring that part of me out? Where has my confidence gone? I know no one can really answer that for me, but I hate not being able to be who I am.


----------



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh my god!!!! This has happend to me! I used to be so witty and fun and ever since a traumatic thing happend in my life I've lost myself. I feel like I have amnesia. I used to be so funny and entertaining and now Ive lost that and people are ignoring me. It makes me so mad. I really don't know what to do but I'm glad I'm not alone on this. I hope theres a cure to this because I feel so antisocial as if I just came out of a coma.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can relate to a lot of that.

Last year my friend told me I was "such a complainer". It's just a matter of what's going on in my life at the time, etc.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Your dog ate it? I don't know maybe you're stressed out.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Hailz91 said:


> Oh my god!!!! This has happend to me! I used to be so witty and fun and ever since a traumatic thing happend in my life I've lost myself. I feel like I have amnesia. I used to be so funny and entertaining and now Ive lost that and people are ignoring me. It makes me so mad. I really don't know what to do but I'm glad I'm not alone on this. I hope theres a cure to this because I feel so antisocial as if I just came out of a coma.


I have that feeling too, like I don't think anyone finds me funny anymore so neither do I. I love that feeling when your "on a roll". Its like you don't care what people think because you know your funny anyway. Sometimes I try to force humor and it feels horrible. Nothing flows like it used to.

Another thing is I have a much different sense of humor then most my age. Most of the time I don't even find funny what others do and only laugh to fit in. I have more of a "clever" sense of humor thats sarcastic. But, my mind hasn't been very sharp at all lately so nothing has been coming to me. I also think its a form of performance anxiety. Basically we are subconsciously scared to present our humor in front of an audience we create.


----------



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

Redefine said:


> Hailz91 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my god!!!! This has happend to me! I used to be so witty and fun and ever since a traumatic thing happend in my life I've lost myself. I feel like I have amnesia. I used to be so funny and entertaining and now Ive lost that and people are ignoring me. It makes me so mad. I really don't know what to do but I'm glad I'm not alone on this. I hope theres a cure to this because I feel so antisocial as if I just came out of a coma.
> ...


Performance anxiety? Makes sense. Its crazy how many forms of anxiety there is. Yeah, I used to be really clever too. It came so easily. Someone could say something and I could make a joke about and everyone would laugh. I was also really good at immitations. Although now it feels like I can't think of anything. And now I think about it too much. I started crying last night because I felt boring. I feel so rediculous. I don't know why id be scared to joke around with my friends though. Maybe because Ive been so distant lately.

What caused it for you?


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Hailz91 said:


> What caused it for you?


I don't know. Probably a mixture of stress from school that really burns me out, a loss of confidence in myself from negativity, maybe even loss of sleep. I can't remember the last time I had a burst of positive energy. I can't ever handle being made fun of, and thats been happening lately. :sigh Overall, I've just been very irritable and depressed lately.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

You should see a dr, sounds like depression to me.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

I feel the same .. i only feel confident when im not being serious, because the chance of potential laughter from others makes me feel confident/happy, lately my friend said i act like too much of a kid and doesnt want to be friends :sigh


----------



## ahmerw007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I was funny b4 too. Now whenever I hear some1 laughing, I assume they are laughing at me.


----------



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah I used to be the person who was like "DANG WE GUNNA HAVE FUN TIMES...HEY LOOK SOMEONE IS ALONE" *GOES OVER TO THEM* "YOUR KICKS ARE SO NEON AND HOTT. YOU SHOULD COME CHILL WITH MY FRIENDS AND ME. WE'RE GOING TO DANCE WITH THAT TOPLESS BEAUTIFUL ABERCROMBIE MODEL. HES SO CUTE." Now im like "hi...im hailey...so yeah...." im just so dull and lifeless...and thats including effort.


----------



## ManInTheCabinet (Jun 16, 2013)

right now . i feel the same. i mean i was like so fun to be with and now im not like that anymore.
i get used to it 
it was almost 3 years or two
and i forgot what to do
i forgot who i am. its not fun but now its not like the time when i lost it
i feel like "yeah ok, this is me now,cool.."
i just got used to it
and im finding my way to get it back. its just hard


----------



## Salafrance (Nov 6, 2012)

*Lost my sense f humour...*



Redefine said:


> I don't know what happened to my sense of humor. I love that feeling of knowing your funny. I love that rush of confidence you get when you feel the admiration, the acceptance and connection from others when you spontaneously create humor out of nowhere. I haven't felt this in a long time. I haven't felt like myself.


This has happened to me, too...

In the past, people were drawn to me precisely because of my sense of humour. I've never been much of a social butterfly, but I seem to have gravitated to a place of extreme introversion, and my wit seems to have fled completely. I feel as though the only aspect of my personality that really shone is now lost. It's true that some elements of my life are more than moderately sucky - I'm on Mirtazapine for the second time in my life, and just like the last time it's stopped having any beneficial effect, and the side effects are growing - a frightening access to rage being one of them. I'm having nightmares where I just lose control and attack people. I'm planning to see a doctor in the next couple of days about this, but it's not the only part of my life that's currrently a textbook study in suck.

And I *hate* whining about it.


----------



## Johnnytrimline (Oct 9, 2014)

This is my exact situation. Have your found any answers on this issue? I feel like mine began when I had a bad mushroom trip and I was freaked the hell out for hours thought I was going to die and that was about 7 years ago. Ever since then.. I feel like I lost myself and completely lost my sense of humor, I was class clown in high school..now I can make a simple joke it I had too. Was yours triggered from a traumatic event?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The same thing happened to me. As life pummeled me relentlessly, I just became a really serious person. Not only am i not able to be funny, but I don't think anyone else is funny either.


----------



## nebulaghost (Feb 18, 2014)

I am bit like this but my sense of humour can come out of nowhere, and sometimes I can´t find it.


----------



## fractured (May 4, 2014)

I think i have a good sense of humor. It's just that my anxiety holds me back and makes me really tense, which stops my brain form working properly, due to the flight or fight mentality. I think confidence has a big role in it since i seem to question my personality less when i'm feeling good about myself.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I felt like this too. I couldn't get involved with the banter at work when my SA was at its lowest. It's a confidence thing, when you start feeling better about yourself then the humour comes back as well with it.


----------



## Kmamo (Dec 18, 2014)

A few years back is when I first noticed that i was losing my humor, my friends would be laughing at a joke and I would be able to see why it should be funny but I don't find it funny. People also notice quickly if you aren't laughing at Their jokes or not cracking any yourself (seeing as you can't tell if the joke will be funny or not). So I started fake laughing to avoid the awakened situation not laughing causes. When I started I sucked at it but now I'm getting good at making it convincing. 

I think that the reason i have lost most of my humor is because iv heard it all or a version of the situation. Hearing the same joke twice is never as funny but when its 10 or 15 time The meaning behind the joke is so apparent before the finish of the joke or situation has played out that it isn't funny anymore. There are however moment when I do get a glimps of my old self, it happens when I'm not expecting it and usually around friends that are spontaniouse to an absence point(usually my black or Mexican friend) they will say something so crazy and original i get a wonderful long laugh out of it. Sadly the group that I associate with will never be spontaines in the way my other friends are.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

It's crazy reading this now. I created this thread 6 years ago when I was in a completely different place in my life. I can still relate to it a bit, especially when I'm in high anxiety situations. When I look back now though, I was simply depressed. When things begin to stop being funny or things that you like just stop being enjoyable, you should go see a doctor. They're telltale signs of depression.


----------



## Otomo671 (Jun 16, 2015)

When I googled this problem, I didn't expect much but now I am surprised how many of us there are. For me, I presumed that my loss of humour originated from simply entering high school. My math grade immediately suffered and my sense of humour then began to fall. Also, the seniors and juniors humour made my jokes or sarcasm people used to love seem like nothing. Eventually, everything decayed, my parents were considering a divorce which blasted my self esteem into oblivion. I felt worthless as I watched my former admirers soar beyond me leaving me in nothingness. I wish someone found the cure for this, but for me I am deciding whether to fight for this grand life that is slowly decaying or accepting the loss and find someone within me that I like, because all that matters is that you accept yourself and if you can't accept who you are now, the stress will only get worse. For all those who read this, I am sorry to say but it's either you find your charm soon or leave it and find a new form of charm within you. However, there was one case I read that said he, for no reason, rose like a Phoenix again and it was like nothing ever happened. So don't think that your gift is gone forever.


----------



## emeraldangel (Mar 11, 2017)

I searched in google too about this problem. It's almost as if my ability to be silly/do ridiculous things is almost completely gone. My life is all seriousness and I don't laugh or smile as much as I used to. It really hurts because I look in the past toward that girl that used to be silly and smiled so often and did ridiculous things. Now I connect to people through intellectually stimulating conversations, which are all serious. I don't talk about funny things that can make me laugh anymore. A part of me seems to have been lost ever since I hit a major depressive point in my life (don't worry I have a psychiatrist and therapist to help me with my depression). I look back on my life and wonder when was the last time I did something fun and silly with other people. It seem like it was so long ago and it breaks my heart to watch a part of myself disappear, that childish glee I had.


----------

